# I got my Hedgehog today!



## KopaZ (Apr 23, 2009)

So after doing my research and looking for a breeder, I made a two hour drive to meet the breeder I found and bought a hedgehog from him. He's 6 weeks old as of today, he's salt&pepper, and he's absolutely adorable. He ran on his wheel just a few times today, ate a bit, but didn't drink any water until I put a bowl in there for him. Other than that, he really slept all day. I'm hoping he learns to use his water bottle, I suppose he just has to learn his new home.

I named him Kush. When I get a chance, I'll definitely post some pictures. I'm excited and really happy with him. 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

It is a GOOD thing that he doesnt like the water bottle, bowls provide a much more natural drinking posistion and bottles can be very dangerous.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, I'd suggest just letting him keep a bowl as they're usually safer. No risk of chipping or breaking teeth on them. Can't wait to see pics of him, congrats on getting the little guy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics.  

Wow, you are lucky if he really is a S&P! They are extremely rare.


----------

